
Fractals Made from Shape Languages and Fancy Geometry - swayvil
The shape languages are called &quot;Shape Grammars&quot;<p>The fancy geometry is called &quot;Kisrhombille Tessellation&quot;<p>You make languages out of shapes and then the shapes interact to create complex shapes, the whole process guided by code.<p>They&#x27;re fractals. Infinite. And as customizable as code. It&#x27;s a geometry programming technology.<p>---<p>Here&#x27;s an overview of the geometry.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;johnalexandergreene&#x2F;Geom_Kisrhombille&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;README.md<p>---<p>Here&#x27;s a tool for making your own custom grammars (it&#x27;s easy) and looking at pretty pictures.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;johnalexandergreene&#x2F;Forsythia&#x2F;tree&#x2F;master&#x2F;app&#x2F;grammarEditor<p>There&#x27;s a README there. It provides a little overview and explains the UI. 
There&#x27;s also a video walkthrough that shows you how to make a simple grammar.<p>---<p>Here&#x27;s the main project. Much pictures and videos. Fractal dive videos too.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.fleen.org&#x2F;<p>---<p>Peruse the github repo for various demos and stuff.
======
yorwba
Clickable links so you don't have to fight with atrocious copy-and-paste UX on
mobile:

[https://github.com/johnalexandergreene/Geom_Kisrhombille/blo...](https://github.com/johnalexandergreene/Geom_Kisrhombille/blob/master/README.md)

[https://github.com/johnalexandergreene/Forsythia/tree/master...](https://github.com/johnalexandergreene/Forsythia/tree/master/app/grammarEditor)

[http://www.fleen.org/](http://www.fleen.org/)

~~~
swayvil
thanks

------
theoh
Looking at wikipedia's info on a certain kisrhombille tiling
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/3-6_kisrhombille](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/3-6_kisrhombille)

I think this is relevant [https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/roots-of-
unity/the-worl...](https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/roots-of-unity/the-
world-s-most-accurate-parquet-floor-based-personality-test/)

~~~
swayvil
Nice.

I was experimenting for a long time till I decided that kisrhombille was the
way to go. You can do a lot with it.

And it is smooth scaling, like square and equilateral triangle tessellation. I
mean you can describe the same shape with an arbitrary range of resolutions
(unlike with hexagons).

------
chillingeffect
wow if you get this [1] and run it like this: java -jar
FleenForsythiaGrammarEditor_V2017_04_22.jar you can actually edit models with
the grammar and plot them in java on a local machine. A bit unintuitive at
first grab, but definitely looks worth getting to understand because it makes
brilliant patterns suggesting all kinds of structures...

and many more images here:
[http://www.fleen.org/image_gallery/index.php](http://www.fleen.org/image_gallery/index.php)

and a short artpiece made with it:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xoa3...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=xoa3OT8ncX0)

[1]
[https://github.com/johnalexandergreene/Forsythia/raw/master/...](https://github.com/johnalexandergreene/Forsythia/raw/master/bin/FleenForsythiaGrammarEditor_V2017_04_22.jar)

~~~
swayvil
holy shit that's awesome!

good music too

------
xemoka
I've followed you on /r/generative for a while, this produces some really cool
output. I've been interested in getting more into generative art, I just
always get lost trying to find a way in.

------
mathgenius
You might like Conway's book "The Symmetries of things."

~~~
swayvil
thanks.

I am a fan of his work.

------
teddyh
Looks like normal L-system stuff?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L-system)

~~~
swayvil
It ain't

------
Toast_
Cool project! I bet these would make great styles for deep dream images.

------
ttoinou
Did you post this on fractalforums.com ?

~~~
swayvil
ya, a couple years ago.

~~~
ttoinou
Well your work looks great congrats :-) . This gives me a lot of ideas

